# feel like a troll,afraid to start thread



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been posting replies for a few weeks, but I am afraid to start a thread.
I know I cant spell and my writting skills stink, but this forum has helped, and you guy have so much insite into coping with infidelity.
Any advise on how I can improve in all this?


----------



## iamnottheonlyone (May 9, 2010)

Just do it. You have questions? Ask them. Why would you have a problem posting. You need help. Someone will be here for you. As you know, most advice is pro-marriage here.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks
-Not so many questions, mostly insight on my experience with a cheating wife.
-A posting may seem like I'm rambaling on with jipper japper, and not making my point.
-Me and the W went through alot over the past 20 yrs. so keep an eye out for my story.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Most of my posts sound like I have a horrible case of ADD. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

If you are really concerned about the appearance of your posts, type them in Word, spell check them there, then copy them into a thread.

But seriously... have you read some of the threads here (including my own)? terrible grammar and spelling, YET they all get responses and advice. No one cares about your spelling. Post what you feel and we will take a swing at your issues, not your writing skills.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

take your time and proofread, dont be in a hurry


----------



## christmaslady (Dec 21, 2009)

Just post them. I have seen people post thoughts as often as people post questions. It allows others to see that they are not alone and/or may be able to get something out of it. Getting started is the hardest part...and hey; post #1 has been complete. Look forward to seeing your posts soon;0)


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

When you post click on "Advanced" below the posting window. In the upper right corner you'll see an ABC with a check mark below it. Click on that and it will load a spell checker to your browser. After that just click on it each time when you have entered your post and it will do a check on your spelling. As a severe dyslexic, I live by my spell checkers! :smthumbup:


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Amplexor, had a proplem with it so took Chris Taylors advice.
I just posted my story and Mydog8em pulled the attachment and reposted it. (Thanks Mydog8em)


----------

